# Intel forecasts Moore's law to continue until 2029



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel forecasts Moore's law to continue until 2029.



> *Pat Gelsinger, head of the Digital Enterprise Division at Intel, says that Moore's Law will continue until 2029 with zettaflop supercomputers at that time. [link is to his Intel Developers Forum keynote address, 80 pages, From Petaflops to Milliwatts]
> 
> Pat expects by 2017 it will be possible to create a complete genetic simulation of a cell, which would require an exaflop (10 to the 18th power floating-point operations) per second.*


Lot's more slides at the above link - very informative!

-- Tom


----------

